# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  ايات السكينه وعلاج الخوف وطمئنينة القلب

## رسمية

آيات السكينة

-( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نِبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَن يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ
وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ )
البقرة 248 
-( ثُمَّ أَنَزلَ اللّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنزَلَ جُنُوداً لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الْكَافِرِينَ ) التوبة 26 
-( إِلاَّ تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ
إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنزَلَ اللّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا 
وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) 
التوبة 40 
-( هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَاناً مَّعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ 
وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً )
الفتح 4 
-( لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ
فَأَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً )
الفتح 18 
-( إِذْ جَعَلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْحَمِيَّةَ حَمِيَّةَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ
عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَلْزَمَهُمْ كَلِمَةَ التَّقْوَى وَكَانُوا أَحَقَّ بِهَا وَأَهْلَهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً )
الفتح 26






"وكان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله إذا اشتدت عليه الأمور : قرأ آيات السكينة وسمعته يقول في واقعة عظيمة جرت له فى مرضه تعجز العقول عن حملها من محاربة أرواح شيطانية ظهرت له إذ ذاك في حال ضعف القوة قال : فلما اشتد علي الأمر قلت لأقاربي ومن حولي : اقرأوا آيات السكينة قال : ثم أقلع عني ذلك الحال وجلست وما بي قلبة 
وقد جربت ( والكلام لابن القيم ) أنا أيضا قراءة هذه الآيات عند اضطراب القلب مما يرد عليه فرأيت لها تأثيراً عظيمافي سكونه وطمأنينته " اهـ كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله من مدارج السالكين _ منزلة السكينة 




ادور ملف صوتي ( ايات السكينه )
mp3 او اي متوفر يا ريت اذا حد عنده يحطهن هنيه
او يعطني الرابط
__________________

تدرس الشؤون الاجتماعية تقليص مبلغ المساعده الماليه للاسره المحتاجه , لماذا يا تري ؟! 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## smile2smile_4

حصلت هذا الرابط بعدني ما سمعته كله ان شاء الله نستفيد منه كلنا
آيات السكينة والشفاء الرقية الشرعية 

http://www.rofof.com/10s2k8je/Aayat_alskynh.html

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

يزاااااااج الله خير الغالية

----------

